# quail recipe



## braceyourself (Oct 8, 2007)

Any good recipes for quail? I've already grilled on BGE and deep fried. thanks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pluck and Clean the birds, but don't cut them. When finished the birds should like like very small whole chickens. 

Hand smear them in Olive Oil and Cavenders Greek Seasoning, and lightly Grill them. 

Start two boxes of Uncle Bens Wild Rice on the stove top and when you add the rice cut the heat. 

Bring the birds in and place them in a Cassarole Dish evenly spaced apart. Pour the Uncle Bens Wild Rice over them. Add one cup of Whipping Cream over the top before putting the cassarole dish in the oven to finish the Birds and the Wild Rice. 

About 10 Minutes before removing from the oven, top with Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese and when the Cheese browns, You should have gone the yard. 

That should get you some. 


.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Take breasts or whatever part you're using, lightly drizzle on some olive oil, put on some cavender's, wrap with bacon slices, then slow grill them to your liking.


----------



## braceyourself (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes. I will try both.


----------

